# Oakley Helmets



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have the MOD 3. I really like it. It is comfortable and it has the MIPS technology. It is lightweight and you can change the brim from small to large to fit your goggles. The only issue I have with it is that the outside shell is seems to be a little large than other helmets.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> I have the MOD 3. I really like it. It is comfortable and it has the MIPS technology. It is lightweight and you can change the brim from small to large to fit your goggles. The only issue I have with it is that the outside shell is seems to be a little large than other helmets.


Would you say it fits true to size?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes definitely. I bought it based off my old helmet size and measuring my head. It worked out and fits well.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Try them on, they have a strange shape and didn't fit right at all on my head, no amount of adjustment helped, sticking with my Giro.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Tried to find the weight of the Oakley Mod3 and Mod5 but there is no info about it. Anyone has the numbers?


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Contacted Oakley and here are the weights:
Mod3 "Large size is (80g/l) 590g
Mod5 "Large size is 88g/l) 620g
Mod3 "Medium size is (80g/l) 550g
Mod5 "Medium size is (88g/l) 610g


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Couple of my friends have the Mod 5 (non-mips). One paired with Line Miners, the other paired with Flight Decks, and both fit together well. I've tried both the Mod 3 and Mod 5 on, and can confirm that they fit differently, seemingly designed for different shaped heads. I would've preferred to go with the cheaper Mod 3, but of course the more expensive one is the one that fits me best.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got my MOD3 MIPS, my measurement was 54 cm, small should fit up to 55 cm. I was a little bit sceptical when ordered online but it fits perfectly. I am happy with my choice. Lightweight and looks good.
I changed the brims, it's a little bit weird for me, need a screwdriver for it. I think it should be something else, why they did it with screw?


----------

